# Weekly Challenge II: Imitation is the Sincerest Form of Flattery



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Initially, I thought I would propose a Spring challenge, complete with all the appropriate colors and fabrics. However, with so much of the country still in seasonal transition and the weather so much in flux, I think we're a week or two too early for that.

So, I dug through the archives a little and recalled this thread, in which many of us expressed our admiration for our fellow members' personal styles. A few talked about borrowing others' ideas. Some of us, who shall remain nameless, even confessed to stealing each other's clothing.

So, for the second quasi-weekly challenge, let's put our wardrobes where our mouths are and show our appreciation for the posters who most inspire us.

Ground rules as follows:

Choose any poster, active or not, whose style has inspired you
Post a look you have put together based on his inspiration. Whether that mimics, evokes, or perfects his approach is up to you. The voters will decide what works best.
Be sure to name the member whose style has inspired your look. Feel free to explain how.
Borrowing from other members is the name of the game. However, actual theft of their clothing is not permitted and will result in disqualification. :surprised:

I will hold this thread open through the weekend to accommodate work and casual looks alike, as well as the many different weather conditions we experience through that period.

Good luck and look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Really, really very interesting! Im super excited about this one... i'm gonna channel my inner Billax!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Very clever, KStreet!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Great idea. This will be tough for me. I get my ideas from so many of you, I won't really know who to credit. Trying too hard might make one look a bit dandyish, too. Hmm....


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Now where am I going to find cargo shorts and birkenstocks . . .


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

K Street said:


> Borrowing from other members is the name of the game. However, actual theft of their clothing is not permitted and will result in disqualification. :surprised:


Hmmmm.....

This statement brings up an old saying about a pot and a kettle. Or maybe it is just an attempt at deflection?

JK :biggrin: It's a cool idea K Street!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Reuben said:


> Now where am I going to find cargo shorts and birkenstocks . . .


Dammit, you beat me to it. I have both, lol. No pink Birks though....


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Really, really very interesting! Im super excited about this one...


I, on the other hand, have only this weekend to get some neck tats.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay,...tossing my hat in the ring.


















This rig is Ensiferous inspired. Ensiferous has influenced me to add more blue into my daily wear. I have a real appreciation for the straight forward nature of his outfits. Hopefully this doesn't sound insulting, but he always makes simple rigs look outstanding. Ensiferous, you make it look easy. Hopefully I've come close.

As this is inspired, not imitated, I will illustrate a couple of differences. I am not dressed for work, this is just day wear for me, so a tie is optional. I have chosen not to wear one. Ensiferous wears a tie much more frequently than I. Also, I know Ensiferous is not fond of pocket squares. I on the other hand enjoy the splash of colour they add, so I am wearing one.

Anyway, not sure is such an explination was nessecary, but.....


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Billax would probably have worn white bucks, but overall it's a good likeness.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh I see, straight up throw down hahaha! Glad you went first! Very nice by the way!



Duvel said:


> If I may be so bold... Billax inspired. I take from his examples the importance of the right "pop" in color, the clean look of a cuffed no-break trouser, a bit of playfulness, and the role of texture, among other things. In particular, I have enjoyed his use of bright colors, like yellow. One may not achieve his precision of fit and other qualities, but one tries.
> 
> Humbly, and respectfully, submitted.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just get some fake ones from the bubble gum machine haha.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I, on the other hand, have only this weekend to get some neck tats.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True. And I can see how those would look good there. I need some.



Pentheos said:


> Billax would probably have worn white bucks, but overall it's a good likeness.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, YSR. I think. (I'm not sure what "straight up throw down" means.)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I claimed Billax earlier in the thread, so we are going to "throw down " over the competition... just trying my best to bring some street cred to you more refined gentlemen haha.



Duvel said:


> Thank you, YSR. I think. (I'm not sure what "straight up throw down" means.)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I see. Sorry, I didn't even notice that. Didn't me to step on ya.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I claimed Billax earlier in the thread, so we are going to "throw down " over the competition... just trying my best to bring some street cred to you more refined gentlemen haha.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


>


Nice rig, but that's from yesterday's WAYWT thread. I thought the idea was to create a new rig for each challenge, not to look back to meet the criteria. Maybe this is splitting hairs, since the photos were posted just yesterday. But I'd like to see some new rigs in this iteration of the "challenge."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You're right, gamma. I was lazy. I hereby retract this one from consideration.

Damn. Now I'm going to have to put some actual effort into this.



gamma68 said:


> Nice rig, but that's from yesterday's WAYWT thread. I thought the idea was to create a new rig for each challenge, not to look back to meet the criteria. Maybe this is splitting hairs, since the photos were posted just yesterday. But I'd like to see some new rigs in this iteration of the "challenge."


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Duvel said:


> If I may be so bold... Billax inspired. I take from his examples the importance of the right "pop" in color, the clean look of a cuffed no-break trouser, a bit of playfulness, and the role of texture, among other things. In particular, I have enjoyed his use of bright colors, like yellow. One may not achieve his precision of fit and other qualities, but one tries.
> 
> Humbly, and respectfully, submitted.


This is a pretty good try (actually damned good), but there are a few issues. Attention to detail is a must when one tries to channel their inner Billax. Billax would never be caught with his tie askew, nor would he ever photograph his feet in a mud patch. But I bring this up not to crap on your effort, but to caution entrants. Perhaps it would be wiser to post member influenced rigs, rather than straight impersonations. Some members are just too good at what they do, we may risk looking like we're in costume if we are not careful.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I hardly intended mine as an impersonation!


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Flairball said:


> Ensiferous has influenced me to add more blue into my daily wear.
> 
> I know Ensiferous is not fond of pocket squares. I on the other hand enjoy the splash of colour they add, so I am wearing one.


Flairball, I like your interpretation. And I am pleased that I could serve as a positive example for a change.

Yes, the navy sweater/vest is a key piece to anchor a cold weather rig. And navy in general is such a great foundational color.

But the pocket square in a rig like that is all you, big guy. :biggrin:

And thanks for the very nice words.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

I think this is a darned good take on the Billaxian model. And that is a tremendously lofty goal to aim for.

Taking this as a "dry run" or rehearsal, so to speak, and with a few details tweaked, then yes.... a very good use of Billax principles, I think anyway.



Duvel said:


> If I may be so bold... Billax inspired.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Maybe I'll do Reuben. BRB - off to thrift a patch tweed jacket, BB Fun Shirt, and patch madras pants.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, Ens. And I want to make it clear again that I was not impersonating or imitating. I was merely trying to show influences.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got an Oxford Cloth Button Down-influenced rig coming tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got an Oxford Cloth Button Down by way of Patrick with a nod to Billax rig on today, influences only, no imitations. More later.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh no, i was not implying that at all, you just raised the bar a bit (as if Billixs' bar was not high enough haha)!


Duvel said:


> I see. Sorry, I didn't even notice that. Didn't me to step on ya.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

There are many high bars here. I think most people here do a much better job of setting the bars than I do. Although I am pretty good at sitting at one.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Duvel, my first thought was "who's Billax imitating?"


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Maybe I'll do Reuben. BRB - off to thrift a patch tweed jacket, BB Fun Shirt, and patch madras pants.


Please. Do I look like the guy to screw around with as serious a matter as patchwork clothing? Seriously, what kind of rube wears madras and tweed at the same time? I could loan you your choice of three brooks brothers fun shirts: a size16-R Makers poplin uni-stripe fun shirt, a size L Makers brooksflannel tartan, and a size L 346 earthy toned brooksflannel. Judging by how they fit me at a 16.5-36 I think they'd fit you fairly well . . .


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Reuben said:


> Please. Do I look like the guy to screw around with as serious a matter as patchwork clothing? Seriously, what kind of rube wears madras and tweed at the same time? I could loan you your choice of three brooks brothers fun shirts: a size16-R Makers poplin uni-stripe fun shirt, a size L Makers brooksflannel tartan, and a size L 346 earthy toned brooksflannel. Judging by how they fit me at a 16.5-36 I think they'd fit you fairly well . . .


Ha, shows what you know. The vernal equinox is on Friday, also known as the Sartorial Conjunction - it's the one day a year when tweed and madras are both allowed.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Two very nice looks posted so far.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Ha, shows what you know. The vernal equinox is on Friday, also known as the Sartorial Conjunction - it's the one day a year when tweed and madras are both allowed.


My mistake, I'd forgotten one of the basic truths of trad-dom. In truth though, isn't it two days a year that madras and tweed meet, on both the vernal and autumnal equinoxes? Furthermore, is not the vernal equinox the day on which are trous are tweed to show the falling influence of winter while our torsos are clad in madras and seersucker bright as the ascending spring sun?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually I was endeavoring to surpass the guy.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Duvel, my first thought was "who's Billax imitating?"


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I was thinking of doing Howard


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Literally laughed out loud and scared my cat! Talk about raising the bar!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

adoucett said:


> I was thinking of doing Howard


Even better, I'm going to do KitonBrioni


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

L-feld said:


> Even better, I'm going to do KitonBrioni


LOL even though the guy is dead, take it easy.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

I took one of my favorite images that Patrick has posted and used it as an example.

Not so much an example from an influence standpoint, because none of his elements were new to me. However, this is an example that no one can duplicate another man's style. And when it comes to style, Patrick is in control and in charge, like a boss.

If you put a couple of bags of groceries in from of me, and the same in front of Chef Thomas Keller, I can guarantee that the end product at the table will not share the same qualities!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Boy, I was skinny then


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Many members here have had an impact on my style, which is still developing. One of them is Oxford Cloth Button Down (OCBD). He's not only a gentleman with impeccable taste, he also has a really good blog about Ivy Style that is definitely worth reading if you want to nail the look.

I've often admired one of his striped tweed jackets. Here's one of OCBD's photos with this jacket:



Besides the beautiful striped herringbone pattern and 3/2 roll and swelled edges, notice the spot-on fit.

I recently recalled that I have a broken-bone tweed with subtle blue stripes. It reminded me of OCBD's jacket. Mine had been hanging in the closet waiting for a trip to the tailor (that's what happens when you have a "no tweed left behind policy"). I had some alterations done, just in time for this thread.

I'm not going to pretend that I'm up to the standards of OCBD or any of the other top-notch posters here. But it's something I strive for every day. Here's my submission, as influenced by OCBD:





Vintage 3/2 sack tweed for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor
BB 132Q OCBD (naturally)
Kent & Curwen silk tie (made in Surrey, England)


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

So many of you have influenced how my wardrobe has evolved in the past two years. And It has been a blast being able to partake in all the shenanigans that AAAC has to offer.

Today's rig is an ode to two guys that have presented a very strong tweed game this winter: Gamma and Ensiferous. I know I am omitting others and my apologies for the omission.

My rig:











Spoiler



Details with pants and shoes...








Magee Donegal Tweed
JPress Pinpoint Shirt
Robert Talbott for AT Sutherland Tie
JPress Olive Flannel Pants
AE LaSalle

Gamma's rig:

Ensiferous's rig:











I have thoroughly enjoyed the tweed jackets in the thread and Gamma/Ensiferous's games are fierce. And have slowly grown to enjoy the repp ties and this is my new favorite. I should have worn an OCBD but was an oversight. Three years ago - if you told me that I would be wearing tradly clothes like this, I would have thought you were crazy.

AAAC, thanks again for the great inspirations and providing an awesome community.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ sskim, I'm very humbled by your submission. I'm really just trying to keep up with the other folks here. And we all know Ensiferous is BOSS.

I really like your repp tie. Can't have too many of those to choose from. And that's a very nice tweed jacket.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I have decided to join in with an homage to Youthfull Repp-robate 

I might be off on some of the details here, but his style really inspired me from day one of joining the forms. One thing I really like about his posts is that he seems to have the ability to blend colors and trad patterns very well, while still maintaining a "youthful" appearance.

Pictures here:

-Southwick jacket
-Brooks yellow OCBD
-PRL repp tie 
-more facial hair than usual
-National Geographic magazines


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

adoucett said:


> I was thinking of doing Howard


I inspired you? That's interesting, Out of the 10 years I've been on here, I don't remember anybody that I've inspired.(to be honest)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

UprCrust inspired me.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ^ sskim, I'm very humbled by your submission. I'm really just trying to keep up with the other folks here. And we all know Ensiferous is BOSS.
> 
> I really like your repp tie. Can't have too many of those to choose from. And that's a very nice tweed jacket.


Thanks for compliments! You don't look too shabby yourself! Always enjoy the interesting vintage tweeds you have in your closet.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

sskim3 said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed the tweed jackets in the thread and Gamma/Ensiferous's games are fierce.


sskim, I'm glad I have helped you discover the value of good tweeds in your arsenal. You will enjoy them forever.

And gamma68, thank you. Your OCBD look is right-on.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

My take on this is that each of you has helped me recapture my Southern Trad roots, so, to that end, the items in this ensemble (except for the shoes and socks) has either been purchased from a member here or thrifted - which has become quite a great hobby.

Shoes: Bass dirty bucks
Pants: Bill's Chamois M2P from Dr. L
Shirt: Brooks ecru pinpoint - thrifted (I take points off for the point collar, but the other ecru shirt I have thrifted is at the tailor getting the arms shortened)
Tie: Talbott hand sewn - purchased from and AAAC member. My apologies, but I cannot remember which one 
SC: Lauren - purchased from Tweedy Don.

I would probably go with navy or steel blue pants normally, but hey, it's B-ball season and Dr. L didn't have that color in chamois, lol.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

I have chosen two men in this thread who are inimitable. (And there are a bunch more of them here.) Why? To make the point I mentioned before that individual style can not really be copied, and because I must be crazy to put myself up along side them.

I do things with the navy blazer that guys say should not be done, and some guys say are cool ideas. Trip English effortlessly does just about everything possible (and impossible) with the navy blazer. Bean boots, bucks, monks, quilted vests, Fair Isles, many collar styles, many trouser types&#8230;.. I like all that he does with the blazer because I was put into a navy blazer soon after diapers, and I look at creativity/interplay with them as fun. The first time I saw Trips blazer style, I was relieved that someone else was breaking/bending/shattering the blazer rules.

The attached image below, I think, is tame to middle-of-the-road blazer work for Trip. I don't have pine green cords or moleskins anymore (weight loss casualties) but I do have these cords in olive. Thus, My take on Trip is going to look toned down and muted, but I know what I would need to do if I wanted to achieve his color punch.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Please excuse a slight tangent, but what do you think about smoked MOP buttons for a blazer? Just wondering, there was another thread about it.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

zzdocxx said:


> Please excuse a slight tangent, but what do you think about smoked MOP buttons for a blazer? Just wondering, there was another thread about it.


I am not a fan of shiny, metal buttons, so I am a big proponent of them. Of course, I don't own a blazer, lol


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice. I really wish Trip would come back to these parts. There were so many outfits of his that looked incredible, but that when I looked to do the same with my wardrobe pieces, didn't seem to work. A master of mixing textures, colors, and styles.



Ensiferous said:


> I have chosen two men in this thread who are inimitable. (And there are a bunch more of them here.) Why? To make the point I mentioned before that individual style can not really be copied, and because I must be crazy to put myself up along side them.
> 
> I do things with the navy blazer that guys say should not be done, and some guys say are cool ideas. Trip English effortlessly does just about everything possible (and impossible) with the navy blazer. Bean boots, bucks, monks, quilted vests, Fair Isles, many collar styles, many trouser types&#8230;.. I like all that he does with the blazer because I was put into a navy blazer soon after diapers, and I look at creativity/interplay with them as fun. The first time I saw Trips blazer style, I was relieved that someone else was breaking/bending/shattering the blazer rules.
> 
> The attached image below, I think, is tame to middle-of-the-road blazer work for Trip. I don't have pine green cords or moleskins anymore (weight loss casualties) but I do have these cords in olive. Thus, My take on Trip is going to look toned down and muted, but I know what I would need to do if I wanted to achieve his color punch.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes where has Mr. Trip got to ?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

You know what fellas, I've thought quite a bit about this and I think that I am going to bow out of this one. I've realized that there are a few gaping holes in my wardrobe (mostly pants) so, I will spare any of you gentleman any "impersonation" that I might completely fail and save it for the next time hahaha


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice job so far, everyone. I'm going to leave the thread open through Monday evening to accommodate weekend casual looks and any last-minute inspiration for Monday work wear. So let's see what else you've got!

Speaking of those weekend casual looks, here's one inspired by two of our best, OCBD and leisureclass. These guys have the rare ability to always look completely at ease in their clothes. I almost never post casual photos but I think it's time for them to see their influence in action.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^...and a look at trousers, socks and shoes. Nicely done. Hope to see more full-length shots like this with regular WAYWT posts.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

K Street, is that YOU?





(Looks good!)


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Ensiferous said:


> K Street, is that YOU?
> 
> (Looks good!)


Funny, I had the exact same reaction when I saw a guy using your handle to show off his pocket squares... :hidden:


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

K Street said:


> I saw a guy using your handle to show off his pocket squares


Sheesh. Can't trust anybody around here any more.

:biggrin:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

K Street said:


> Nice job so far, everyone. I'm going to leave the thread open through Monday evening to accommodate weekend casual looks and any last-minute inspiration for Monday work wear. So let's see what else you've got!
> 
> Speaking of those weekend casual looks, here's one inspired by two of our best, OCBD and leisureclass. These guys have the rare ability to always look completely at ease in their clothes. I almost never post casual photos but I think it's time for them to see their influence in action.


A Barbour makes any rig look exponentially better, very good look indeed!

Brian


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, Trip, for having to single you out again, but I think you have some combinations worthy of borrowing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> You know what fellas, I've thought quite a bit about this and I think that I am going to bow out of this one. I've realized that there are a few gaping holes in my wardrobe (mostly pants) so, I will spare any of you gentleman any "impersonation" that I might completely fail and save it for the next time hahaha


Same here (shoes, the basic jackets, flannels and cords). I wish I'd been more resolute about acquiring such items, but I've got time. I am enjoying this, however.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoy reading everyone's posts, both in the daily thread and this thread as well - thank you to all for posting.

There is one gentleman's style that has influenced me more than any other:



whiskey LWB
argyle OTC


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

It is an honor to have our friend Billax from whom we can take lessons, and to whom we can look toward for influences.

It would be utter folly to try to capture his unique style. But I can still attempt to implement some of Billax's guidelines. Here's hoping I don't make a complete hash of it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am really enjoying the contributions to this thread! Many fine examples. For myself, I'm not going to undertake this particular challenge, as I find it too... challenging. There are so many inimitable members in this forum, and each has had an influence on how I dress. I fear that if I attempted an outright imitation I might look as if I were merely trying to impersonate someone. Out of respect for everyone who has influenced how I dress, I respectfully choose not to participate.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Ensiferous,

You are really nailing this challenge and while Billax is certainly never to be duplicated, I think your rig looks great.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Ensiferous, I think you look great. I think the contrasts of color and pattern are well-calibrated, but I don't have a practised eye. As it happens, I thought that I would imitate _you_, but when I tried to spend a few minutes this morning, I realized I'd bitten off more than I can chew. Don't take this as flattery. I didn't want to just put on an A&S stripe and imagine that I'd nailed the look, when it's the subtleties that matter.

So, thumbs up to all of you! This was a very clever challenge, but I need to get closer to my own style first.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Duvel, I still think your contribution earlier in the thread which took inspration from Billax was a great one.

Woofa, thank you.

SlideGuitarist, you have my approval on your herringbone + two stripe widths, and the colors used. Just my opinion, but that combination right there is a rock solid classic. I second your thumbs-up!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, I started with that tie for a reason!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

KStreet - I am flattered. 

Ensiferous - I loved learning how much you enjoy Trip's posts. He is fantastic. You should have added his Dad beard


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, looks like we're done. Apologies for the delay in setting the poll; had a professional emergency that kept me away from leisure internet. Here are our entries for this challenge. I'm doing this by poster rather than by post in order to fit all the entries in. Great job by all and may the best man win!

Flairball, channeling Ensiferous:










Duvel's Best Billax (I'm overruling gamma68's objection because I found this an admirable attempt):










Ensiferous, updating last year's classics with a trendy new goatee:






gamma68, taking the OCBD look indoors:

sskim3, with props to gamma68 and Ensiferous:










adoucett, Repp-resenting the Youthful vote:

vpkozel, with thanks to all:



K Street, showing a little leg:










Dr. D, wearing only these?:



SlideGuitarist, approving this message:

Poll will close in exactly 2 days. Good luck!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Can I be taken out of the running? This is a great game, and I do take it seriously (in the sense that one has to be serious about a game in order to play), but I didn't have the time to r really think through it this week. Much high-fiving to all, though!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr. D just hit it out of the park, guys. 

Nice work, uncle D.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would hardly expect to receive any votes, but I'd nevertheless like to be removed from the running, please. Thanks.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Dr. D just hit it out of the park, guys.
> 
> Nice work, uncle D.


Hey, Tilton, nice to see your name again! I have to admit, Damage has compressed the pleasure of the style (big-a__ gunboats and argyle socks) into a single image.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Tilton said:


> Dr. D just hit it out of the park, guys.
> 
> Nice work, uncle D.


Thanks for noticing, nephew (two winks)

In hindsight I realize that I probably should have provided a bit more explanation to my post because everyone may not know about MacArthur since he doesn't post in the "What are you Wearing Today" thread these days. For those that aren't aware, "Uncle Mac" religiously posts photos of his shell Aldens and OTC argyles to the "What footwear are you wearing today" thread every day, except for these few weeks of tax season when he gets extremely busy. My simple post was meant to be a homage to the man that has greatly influenced my footwear style.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Dr. D said:


> homage to the man that has greatly influenced my footwear style.


Uncle Mac is indeed a superlative influence regarding Alden footwear selection and application.

Countless among us have been amazed by (and been made green with envy over) his stunning collection.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr. D said:


> Thanks for noticing, nephew (two winks)
> 
> In hindsight I realize that I probably should have provided a bit more explanation to my post because everyone may not know about MacArthur since he doesn't post in the "What are you Wearing Today" thread these days. For those that aren't aware, "Uncle Mac" religiously posts photos of his shell Aldens and OTC argyles to the "What footwear are you wearing today" thread every day, except for these few weeks of tax season when he gets extremely busy. My simple post was meant to be a homage to the man that has greatly influenced my footwear style.


Picture and writing style made it exceedingly clear to anyone who routinely checks the daily footwear thread.

I voted Dr. D because the image was spot on, right down the mac method shine, and had I not read the poster name, I'd have assumed Uncle Mac posted his kicks to the wrong thread in his filing-season-frenzied haste.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

K Street, thanks for an interesting proposition and a fun challenge.


Flairball hit his mark. 
Duvel displayed some very nice Billax details. 
gamma68 nailed OCBD's look. 
sskim's tweed & tie combo looked great. 
adoucett really did achieve the YRR look. 
vpkozel did the southern trad. 
K Street perfected a LC/OCBD fusion, with K Street style. 
If the word "imitation" from the thread description was to be taken literally, Dr. D's "Uncle Mac" shot was simply indistinguishable from the real thing. 
And SlideGuitarist's herringbone tweed + uni stripe + regimental is one of my very top favorite looks.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

All the rigs were great, but Ensiferous pretty much cleaned up. Time for a new challege!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

This forum is occasionally (very occasionally, not often) denigrated on the non-trad forum as being tiresomely pedantic, but this challenge especially demonstrated just the opposite to me. Everyone seems to have a sense of humor, not least about his own "tradliness."


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

SlideGuitarist said:


> This forum is occasionally (very occasionally, not often) denigrated on the non-trad forum as being tiresomely pedantic, but this challenge especially demonstrated just the opposite to me. Everyone seems to have a sense of humor, not least about his own "tradliness."


Well ain't that just the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Belated and sincere congratulations to Ensiferous, and apologies for being pretty lousy poll master. This became quite a week. 

The honor (and burden) of running the next challenge are now yours.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

K Street said:


> Belated and sincere congratulations to Ensiferous, and apologies for being pretty lousy poll master. This became quite a week.
> 
> The honor (and burden) of running the next challenge are now yours.


+1... Def saw a lot of great rigs  
Appreciate the good work k street!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Agreed! Everyone looked great, but Ensiferous really did an outstanding job, congrats! Im very eager to see what he comes up with for the next challenge!



gamma68 said:


> All the rigs were great, but Ensiferous pretty much cleaned up. Time for a new challege!


----------

